# Useless facts



## Garno (15 Jan 2021)

Anybody know of any useless but interesting facts?

I will start with this one 

All the batteries on Earth store just ten minutes of the world's electricity needs.


----------



## billw (15 Jan 2021)

There are three places called Birmingham - in the UK, the US, and on the moon.


----------



## Tris (15 Jan 2021)

And we know which one has the better atmosphere



Getting coat....


----------



## billw (15 Jan 2021)

Since I lived in Gibraltar I picked up a few useless facts: -

It's the only active runway in the world to have a road running across it.
There are twice as many miles of tunnels as public roads.
There is just under 1 registered vehicle per citizen, the 5th highest in the world.
It's one end of the world's shortest intercontinental flight, to Tangier at 43 miles.
It's the only place in Europe with a wild primate population.


----------



## Terry - Somerset (15 Jan 2021)

> There are three places called Birmingham - in the UK, the US, and on the moon.



Interesting but incorrect. In the US there are 15 places called Birmingham including Alabama, Conneticut, Indiana, Iowa, Kansas, Kentucky, Michigan, Missouri, New Jersey .......


----------



## billw (15 Jan 2021)

Terry - Somerset said:


> Interesting but incorrect. In the US there are 15 places called Birmingham including Alabama, Conneticut, Indiana, Iowa, Kansas, Kentucky, Michigan, Missouri, New Jersey .......



Well consider me corrected! I only knew of the one in Alabama.


----------



## Noho12C (15 Jan 2021)

The oppossum is the only mammal to have an odd number of nipples


----------



## Phil Pascoe (15 Jan 2021)

A giraffe has the seven vertebrae in the neck ........... the same as a human.


----------



## Just4Fun (15 Jan 2021)

Strange as it seems, the smallest mammal
Is the shrew and not the camel.
That is all I ever knew,
Or wished to know, about the shrew.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (15 Jan 2021)

billw said:


> ....
> It's the only place in Europe with a wild primate population.
> .....


Excluding British bank-holiday beaches....


----------



## Boringgeoff (15 Jan 2021)

Perth, Western Australia, is the worlds most isolated capital city.


----------



## Skydivermel (15 Jan 2021)

If you held the dome of St Pauls under Niagara Falls it would take 1/2 a second to fill.


----------



## Noel (15 Jan 2021)

You can see Wales from Dublin, 140 km away:







Pic- Niall O’Carrol


----------



## billw (15 Jan 2021)

Boringgeoff said:


> Perth, Western Australia, is the worlds most isolated capital city.



Doesn’t that title now belong to Washington DC which is now about 3,000 from any civilised society.


----------



## Garno (15 Jan 2021)

Skydivermel said:


> If you held the dome of St Pauls under Niagara Falls it would take 1/2 a second to fill.



Wow that is an amazing fact thank you


----------



## Garno (15 Jan 2021)

Noel said:


> You can see Wales from Dublin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful picture Noel, I should of known that fact but alas had no idea.


----------



## Noel (15 Jan 2021)

Garno said:


> Beautiful picture Noel, I should of known that fact but alas had no idea.



I didn't know either, 140km away.


----------



## flying haggis (15 Jan 2021)

Skydivermel said:


> If you held the dome of St Pauls under Niagara Falls it would take 1/2 a second to fill.


but only if you held it upside down...................


----------



## Blister (15 Jan 2021)

Skydivermel said:


> If you held the dome of St Pauls under Niagara Falls it would take 1/2 a second to fill.



Who would hold it ?


----------



## artie (15 Jan 2021)

Noel said:


> You can see Wales from Dublin, 140 km away:


Is this a prelude to a flat Earth pitch?


----------



## Noel (15 Jan 2021)

artie said:


> Is this a prelude to a flat Earth pitch?




Course it's flat, otherwise the sea will run away. Nip down and you'll see.....


----------



## nick d (16 Jan 2021)

Noel said:


> You can see Wales from Dublin, 140 km away:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be able to see something on the horizon 140km away you would need to be on about the 600th floor of a building or around 1500m above sea level. That depends on how high the thing is you are looking at of course


----------



## kinverkid (16 Jan 2021)

Identical twins share the same DNA but have different fingerprints. So are they identical?


----------



## NickWelford (16 Jan 2021)

Noho12C said:


> The oppossum is the only mammal to have an odd number of nipples



Doesn’t Lily Allen have three nipples?


----------



## bp122 (16 Jan 2021)

One from Mr. Attenborough from one of his interviews:

No animal can consume knowledge, analyse and learn at the rate as a human child does between the ages 2 and 4. 

The sheer computational capability is incomprehensible.


----------



## bp122 (16 Jan 2021)

Bromine is the only liquid non metallic element.


----------



## bp122 (16 Jan 2021)

Eyeballs are the only part of most animals that don't grow as the body does!


----------



## Bm101 (16 Jan 2021)

NickWelford said:


> Doesn’t Lily Allen have three nipples?


And Scaramanga.


----------



## Vann (16 Jan 2021)

Steam rollers don't roll steam.
Chewing gum is boneless.
You can't hang mince on meathooks.
And there's no "f" in eggs.

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## Stanleymonkey (16 Jan 2021)

artie said:


> Is this a prelude to a flat Earth pitch?


I thought about a flat earth comment - but I didn't want to plumb those depths!!!


----------



## Stanleymonkey (16 Jan 2021)

NickWelford said:


> Doesn’t Lily Allen have three nipples?



I don't remember a third one!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Jan 2021)

There are more pasties made in Mexico than than in Cornwall.


----------



## mhn (16 Jan 2021)

The population of the UK could stand shoulder to shoulder on the Isle of Wight!


----------



## Doug B (16 Jan 2021)

If you like weird facts then factsweird on Instagram is for you


----------



## jcassidy (16 Jan 2021)

Water is the only matter which is lighter as a solid than as a liquid, I.e.solid is less dense than the liquid.
You can't compress water into it's solid state.
Water dissolves more substances than any other liquid.
Pure water isn't conductive, water is only conductive as a solution.


----------



## FrankD (16 Jan 2021)

Apparently, 42 is the lowest number not to be mentioned in the Bible. Go on - prove me wrong! (I'm an atheist, by the way, so what do I know?)


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Jan 2021)

So every number from 43 to infinity is mentioned?


----------



## Droogs (16 Jan 2021)

FrankD said:


> Apparently, 42 is the lowest number not to be mentioned in the Bible. Go on - prove me wrong! (I'm an atheist, by the way, so what do I know?)


That's because unlike the bible, 42 is the answer to life the universe and everything  (don't picnic - there's a lockdown)


----------



## JAW911 (16 Jan 2021)

The sun delivers more energy to Earth in an hour than we use in a year


----------



## Sandyn (16 Jan 2021)

Noho12C said:


> The oppossum is the only mammal to have an odd number of nipples


You obviously haven't met my wife then


----------



## artie (16 Jan 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> So every number from 43 to infinity is mentioned?


How did you come to that conclusion?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Jan 2021)

Because I had a silly minute. It would be the highest number not mentioned if that were the case.


----------



## Sandyn (16 Jan 2021)

If you wrap brown paper round a cats belly, it can't stand up. It looks as if it's drunk.


----------



## Cozzer (16 Jan 2021)

People from the Lavuare region of France have longer than average forearms


----------



## Cozzer (16 Jan 2021)

The greek population of Melbourne, Australia, is greater than the greek population of any other city apart from Athens


----------



## Cozzer (16 Jan 2021)

When a person dies with their eyes open, if someone doesn’t close them straight away, they remain open.


----------



## Bm101 (16 Jan 2021)

nick d said:


> To be able to see something on the horizon 140km away you would need to be on about the 600th floor of a building or around 1500m above sea level. That depends on how high the thing is you are looking at of course


I used to live in North Wales. I've seen nearly everything there _but_ the coast of Ireland.


----------



## Noel (16 Jan 2021)

Bm101 said:


> I used to live in North Wales. I've seen nearly everything there _but_ the coast of Ireland.




I can understand your sense of disappointment....


----------



## Bm101 (16 Jan 2021)

No you can't Noel.


----------



## Sachakins (16 Jan 2021)

The largest number of wild camels is in Australia.


----------



## Noel (16 Jan 2021)

Bm101 said:


> No you can't Noel.



Well hopefully once travel is opened up a bit you’ll get the chance to go to Ireland.
Nice place.


----------



## MarkDennehy (16 Jan 2021)

Bm101 said:


> I used to live in North Wales. I've seen nearly everything there _but_ the coast of Ireland.


We can see you from here though...

(Though that was a rare instance of very clear air, it's not that clear normally)


----------



## Droogs (17 Jan 2021)

Given the history of Irish made things that float, if went out on the veranda in the morning and saw that iceberg, I'd be thinking fool me once ...


----------



## billw (17 Jan 2021)

Statistically every post made in a UKW off-topic forum raises the average blood pressure of viewers by 27.5%


----------



## Noel (17 Jan 2021)

Droogs said:


> Given the history of Irish made things that float, if went out on the veranda in the morning and saw that iceberg, I'd be thinking fool me once ...



Funnily enough the shipyard workers at the time of the build regarded themselves as British, picture of king in the good room and all that.


----------



## billw (17 Jan 2021)

Noel said:


> Funnily enough the shipyard workers at the time of the build regarded themselves as British, picture of king in the good room and all that.



How do you sink an Irish submarine?
Knock on the door.


----------



## gregmcateer (17 Jan 2021)

Sandyn said:


> If you wrap brown paper round a cats belly, it can't stand up. It looks as if it's drunk.



Now THAT I've gotta try when we get our kitten!


----------



## Bm101 (17 Jan 2021)

MarkDennehy said:


> We can see you from here though...
> 
> (Though that was a rare instance of very clear air, it's not that clear normally)



I stand corrected!
I used to fly over to Dublin to clean the great big pint glass in the Guinness factory.
I'm not even making that sentence up.
We'd abseil it at night then in the morning I'd go for _proper_ bacon and eggs and pints of bewleys tea. By the time the pubs were open I'd be in there paying back all the money Guinness owed me. Quick kip then back at it at St James Gate.
No flies on me. No sir.

At some point I'd absolutely love to see more of the country.


----------



## I’ve got wood worm! (17 Jan 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> There are more pasties made in Mexico than than in Cornwall.


Empanadas... hmmmmmmmm tasty!
As a proud Cornishman though I cannot vouch for the accuracy of this fact


----------



## jcassidy (17 Jan 2021)

You can see Wales from the Dublin mountains on any decent day. Unusual to see it so clearly as in that fantastic photo.
We spent one of our best holidays in South Wales in 2016, staying in a caravan in Pendine and touring the south West quadrant. 

Back to the topic; human newborn babies are equipped with several instinctive mechanisms that are suppressed by 6 months of age, including;
Grasping reflex: a newborn baby will grasp any object placed in it's palm. It is believed this is a remnant from tree-dwelling ancestors.
Walking reflex; a newborn held upright with its feet touching the ground will make walking movements. No theory on this one.
Fright reflex; a frightened newborn will open it's arms and legs wide and then cling tightly if picked up. It is thought this is a survival mechanism so the child can be quickly picked up and carried away from danger.

Not entirely useless facts, though. Developmental checks at 6 month ensure that these reflexes are suppressed, otherwise indicative of neurological problems.


----------



## Garno (17 Jan 2021)

Bm101 said:


> I used to live in North Wales. I've seen nearly everything there _but_ the coast of Ireland.



You were probably facing the wrong way


----------



## Phil Pascoe (17 Jan 2021)

I’ve got wood worm! said:


> Empanadas... hmmmmmmmm tasty!
> As a proud Cornishman though I cannot vouch for the accuracy of this fact


A friend told me, he'd been to the pasty festival Paste (pasty) - Wikipedia
Real del Monte being twinned with Redruth.


----------



## Bm101 (17 Jan 2021)

Garno said:


> You were probably facing the wrong way



Possibly. Thinking back I was definitely in Wales when I saw The Ring of Kerry.
I remember it distinctly, a beautiful sight, so I suppose anything is possible.


----------



## kenpez (17 Jan 2021)

There are 336 dimples on a regulation golf ball.

Do what you want with that information.


----------



## Droogs (17 Jan 2021)

There are just under 5 miles of elastic band inside a golf ball if you don't stretch it out


----------



## Droogs (17 Jan 2021)

The most useless fact of all about golf balls is: my dog chases golf balls when you hit them. He's useless though as he has never brought one back  but does with tennis balls


----------



## Lefley (17 Jan 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> So every number from 43 to infinity is mentioned?


He said the lowest number Not to be mentioned. Every number from 0-42 is mentioned.


----------



## marcros (17 Jan 2021)

Bm101 said:


> Possibly. Thinking back I was definitely in Wales when I saw The Ring of Kerry.
> I remember it distinctly, a beautiful sight, so I suppose anything is possible.



unfortunately it was Katona's.


----------



## Droogs (17 Jan 2021)

@Bm101 I do hope you went on to marry her


----------



## Noel (17 Jan 2021)

Bm101 said:


> I stand corrected!
> I used to fly over to Dublin to clean the great big pint glass in the Guinness factory.
> I'm not even making that sentence up.
> We'd abseil it at night then in the morning I'd go for _proper_ bacon and eggs and pints of bewleys tea. By the time the pubs were open I'd be in there paying back all the money Guinness owed me. Quick kip then back at it at St James Gate.
> ...




Hmmmm, Kerry? : )

Anyway, looking the other way from Anglesey on a suitable day you can see the Dublin Hills/Wicklow Mountains. Didn't realise either but I suppose it's not something you actually look at/for. Will certainly have a look next time I'm in Holyhead or Dublin, or both.


----------



## evildrome (17 Jan 2021)

When banks lend you money , they create it out thin air and then charge you interest on it !

What you're paying for is their acceptance of your liability if you can't pay.


----------



## Jelly (18 Jan 2021)

There can be no course of action which is not ultimately made more regrettable by the use of expanding foam in the process.


----------



## Tris (18 Jan 2021)

Jelly said:


> There can be no course of action which is not ultimately made more regrettable by the use of expanding foam in the process.



Like the chap who decided to fix his spongy caravan floor by injecting it. 20 minutes later he couldn't get out the bathroom cubicle


----------



## Sachakins (18 Jan 2021)

You can only know what you know and also know what you don't know, but you don't know what you don't know!


----------



## TRITON (18 Jan 2021)

British rail have a patent for a starship.

Dont believe me...


----------



## treeturner123 (18 Jan 2021)

Here's a fact.

If you walk out of the John Radcliff Hospital in Oxford, the first person you see will have MORE THAN the average number of legs

Phil


----------



## Garno (18 Jan 2021)

This is a fact that was on a different thread some time ago.
I forget who posted it but it stuck with me.
"Gruntled means the opposite to disgruntled"


----------



## Trainee neophyte (18 Jan 2021)

Bm101 said:


> Possibly. Thinking back I was definitely in Wales when I saw The Ring of Kerry.
> I remember it distinctly, a beautiful sight, so I suppose anything is possible.


Would that be the time you were up at the crack of dawn?


----------



## Bm101 (18 Jan 2021)

I can't remember now. I was facing backwards at the time.


----------



## I’ve got wood worm! (21 Jan 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> A friend told me, he'd been to the pasty festival Paste (pasty) - Wikipedia
> Real del Monte being twinned with Redruth.


Haha that’s hilarious, I wonder if Real Del Monte is a s**thole as well?


----------



## rafezetter (24 Jan 2021)

Droogs said:


> The most useless fact of all about golf balls is: my dog chases golf balls when you hit them. He's useless though as he has never brought one back  but does with tennis balls



You shouldn't train your dog to fetch round objects, as one day it might be a grenade, as one darwin award winner and his serving dog found out 









2002 Darwin Award: Wrong and Wronger


Darwin Award: Wrong and Wronger: Late one night, the inhabitants of Yuvieyna village, a suburb of Lugansk, awoke to a loud explosion. Not long before the explosion, a 40-year-old deputy of the local administration board had taken his dog out for a w




darwinawards.com


----------



## Droogs (24 Jan 2021)

I know I shouldn't but  and then I think of the dog and


----------



## Suffolkboy (24 Jan 2021)

bp122 said:


> Bromine is the only liquid non metallic element.



at what temperature?


----------

